

Why I Turned Down A $100,000 Job - joshuahays
http://blog.bidzuku.com/post/11100054997/why-i-turned-down-100-000

======
soho33
i had a website doing the exact same idea around 6 years ago when i was in
school. due to lack of marketing and sales experiment we scrapped the project
since all the local dealers only wanted to deal with Autotrader and nothing
new. So we scrapped the project even thought to this day i think it was and is
an amazing idea. so good luck to you and i believe if marketed right it has
great potential. there is always going to be a $100,000 job for you even if
this doesn't work out.

out of curiosity, how did you end up getting the dealers to sign up to bid on
the use applications?

~~~
joshuahays
I think the reason it didn't work was a combination of things, including the
timeliness of launch. Six years ago the automotive industry was still in the
90's as far as their tech knowledge went, and were stuck on platforms like
AutoTrader. In addition, like you said it was a marketing and sales problem as
well. My primary experience is Marketing and in the Automotive Industry
dealing directly with dealers, I've incorporated this into Bidzuku. And
finally, we've acquired several individuals who represent over 200 dealerships
nationally who have committed to bringing out product in front of them and I
am personally well connected with large groups such as Hendrick Automotive and
Carl Gregory.

We've put a lot of time, effort and thought into building a platform dealers
will want to use... and luckily our experience is in the related industry so
we can do it with inside knowledge and experience.

As of right now, we haven't entered Beta, but are working towards it quickly.
Thanks for the kind words!

